# Fertility / Reproductive Endocrinology HELP



## cassielindsay (May 2, 2012)

Recently, I have started coding for Fertility and Reproductive Endocrinology. I am very new to this specialty and don't have any senior coders with Fertility/REI experience to bug with questions. 

I am trying to find examples/scenarios of when the following V codes should be used in fertility/REI.
V26.21 (Investigation and Testing: Fertility Testing)
V26.29 (Investigation and Testing: Other Investigation and Testing
V26.49 (General Counseling and Advice: Other Procreative Management, Counseling, and Advice)
V26.89 (Other Specified Procreative Management: Other specified Procreative Management)

*If there is anyone out there that has been coding this specialty and would like to help a fellow coder with a few questions PLEASE responde back so we can swap email addresses. I appreciate any help I can get, as I would like to code accurately.*

A few sample scenarios I am trying to code…
1) If a patient comes in for an initial fertility visit(never been seen in our clinic before) and the provider counsels on the different methods of fertility treatments. No procedure orders are given. The patient is sent on their way with no prescriptions, etc.  (DX CODE?)

2) Patient has been seen in fertility before, in this current visit all the provider recommends is starting birth control for two weeks and returning. (DX CODE?)

3) Patient wants to start fertility, the provider prescribes Clomid. No other orders (DX CODE?)

4) New Patient wants to start fertility treatments, provider counsels on treatment methods, but also orders a THS lab? (DX CODE)


----------



## ashleigh.anderson (Mar 3, 2016)

I was wondering what advice or help you could give to a new REI coder? I've been doing ob/gyn for almost 9 years, but am making the switch and could really use someone with the expertise


----------



## Girlzsmom66 (Jul 18, 2016)

I would love to join an RE network if there is one!!!!





cassielindsay said:


> Recently, I have started coding for Fertility and Reproductive Endocrinology. I am very new to this specialty and don't have any senior coders with Fertility/REI experience to bug with questions.
> 
> I am trying to find examples/scenarios of when the following V codes should be used in fertility/REI.
> V26.21 (Investigation and Testing: Fertility Testing)
> ...


----------

